# Compilation cannot find Qt



## nparkanyi (Oct 24, 2012)

I am attempting to compile RazorQt 0.5.1. When I run cmake, the following error occurs:


```
-- non-debug build
-- 
-- Razor-qt version: 0.5.1
-- 
CMake Error at /usr/local/share/cmake/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:91 (MESSAGE):
  Could NOT find Qt4 (missing: QT_QMAKE_EXECUTABLE QT_MOC_EXECUTABLE
  QT_RCC_EXECUTABLE QT_UIC_EXECUTABLE QT_INCLUDE_DIR QT_LIBRARY_DIR
  QT_QTCORE_LIBRARY) (Required is at least version "4.6.0")
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  /usr/local/share/cmake/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:252 (_FPHSA_FAILURE_MESSAGE)
  /usr/local/share/cmake/Modules/FindQt4.cmake:1157 (FIND_PACKAGE_HANDLE_STANDARD_ARGS)
  CMakeLists.txt:32 (find_package)


-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
CMake Error: Unable to open check cache file for write. /usr/home/nick/Downloads/razorqt-0.5.1/CMakeFiles/cmake.check_cache
```
I have qt4 installed, and yet cmake still seems unable to find the qt libraries.


----------



## nparkanyi (Oct 24, 2012)

Also, if it is relevant, I installed qt from the binary package rather than the port.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2012)

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook

Moved to porting new software.


----------



## avilla@ (Oct 24, 2012)

You need to check bsd.cmake.mk and bsd.qt4.mk if you want to build from source instead of creating a port, as they contain some glue needed to make stuff work.


----------



## nparkanyi (Oct 25, 2012)

Okay, I got past this by reinstalling qt from ports rather than a binary package. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

